# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Κλιματιστικο...αναβει σβηνει

## kokoblue

Καλημερα παιδια απο χτες μ αρχισε κατι τρελλα το κλιματιστικο στο σπιτι τ οποιο ν αναφερω ειναι παλιας τεχνολογιας οχι Α+ δλδ απ τα αλλα που καινε...
Εκει που δουλευε ξαφνικα σβηνει κ ξαναπερνει μονο του ξαναναβει ξανασβηνει ποτε περνει κανονικα κ σταματαει ο αερας η δν δουλευει καθολου...
 
Το μοντελο ειναι ενα HIUNDAI HSH128BE επειδη τωρα νοικιασαμε το σπιτι εχουμε κανα 4μηνο δν ξερω ανα ειναι καθαρισμενα τα φιλτρα τι να κανω;;

----------


## SW1JRT

ΕΕεεε, οπως είναι λογικό, ΠΡΩΤΑ απο όλα κάνε του ένα καλό καθάρισμα. ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΩ ΚΑΛΟ  !!!
οχι μόνο φύσημα τα φιλτρα και τέλος....

 Απο εκει και πέρα, το συζητάμε.....

----------


## DIATHERM

η εξωτερικη μοναδα δουλευει κανονικα..? παιρνει ο συμπιεστης...?
οταν λες σταματαει, σταματαει ο ανεμιστηρας της εσωτερικης μοναδας? 
εκανες reset στο μηχανημα...?

----------


## kokoblue

τα καθαρισα τα φιλτρα αλλα παραλληλα απ τα κουμπακια π χει τ μηχανημα το γυρισα στο DEMO κ δουλευει κανονικα
εχει τρεις σκαλες...Demo test self 1/0 τι ειναι αυτα δν ξερω αλλα τα γυρισα κ πηρε κι ακουστηκε κ ενα πραγμα σαν κατι να ρχετε στο αιρκοντισιον μεσα σαν υγρο...

δουλευει η μοναδα ναι η εξω μεσα ειναι τ θεμα αλλα να τ αφησω ετσι τωρα;;

----------


## DIATHERM

βαλτο στην ψυξη στους 24-25 και δες θα κοψει....?

----------


## kokoblue

Eκει που το εχω τωρα οχι δεν κοβει...αλλα ειναι σε μια ρυθμιση που γραφει demo αν το βαλω εκει που ηταν εξ αρχης δεν φυσαει με τοση δυναμη οσο φυσουσε παλια ενω εκει στο demo εινια μια χαρα...να τ αφησω εκει;; η μηπως γινει κανενα θεμα στο aircondition;;

----------


## DIATHERM

ποση ωρα το αφησες και δεν εκοψε για βαλτο στους 27 να δεις θα κοψει και κλειστα ολα παραθυρα πορτες
οταν ενοω να κοψει ενοω να σταματησει η εξωτερικη μοναδα οχι η μεσα.. ετσι :Wink:

----------


## kokoblue

Στην ρυθμιση που το εχω τωρα λειτουργει κανονικα οπως ενα κανονικο κλιματιστικο αμα το γυρισω ξερω οτι θα μου αρχισει τα τρελλα...οταν λες να κοψει εννοεις να σταματησει τελειως η να πιασει την θερμοκρασια;;; εδω αναβοσβηνε μοναχο του τα λαμπακια αναβοσβηναν....λες και επερνε πρωτοβολιες μονο του...

----------


## bouklas22

Λοιπόν θα στο πω γιατί το συνάντησα και στο δικό μου το έξεις τρελό..όταν λες παίρνει μονο του πρωτοβουλίες μήπως κάνει σαν να πατάς εσύ κάτι στο κοντρόλ του δηλαδή  το χαρακτιριστικο μπιπ..?γιατί μπορεί ν α έχει χαζέψει το κοντρόλ του και να δίνει μόνο του σήματα..αυτό για να το εξελίξεις θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις το κλιματιστικό και έπειτα αν έχεις κινητό με κάμερα να το βάλεις στην φωτογραφία και μετά με το κοντρόλ να στοχεύεις την κάμερα του κινητού σου με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα δεις αν στείλει μόνο του εντολές γιατί η κάμερα του κινητού έχει την ιδιότητα να βλέπει τις υπέρυθρες ακτίνες που στέλνει το κοντρόλ όποτε αν δεις να στέλνει μόνο του σήμα θα καταλάβεις ότι φταίει κοντρόλ, αν δεν έχεις τώρα κινητό με κάμερα άπλα άνοιξε το κλιματιστικό και επιτόπου αφαίρεσε τις μπαταρίες από το κοντρόλ και αν δουλεψει κανονικά το κλιματιστικό  πάλι φταίει το κοντρόλ....

----------

